# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Как президент поддерживает рождаемость? (Новый порядок расчета пособий)

## Домик в деревне

Ооооо, люди, это как-то в голове не укладывается.

Президент подписал закон об изменении порядка начисления пособий по декрету и отпуску по уходу за ребенком (Федеральный закон от 08.12.10 N 343-ФЗ о внесении изменений в Федеральный закон от 29 декабря 2006 года N 255-ФЗ "Об обязательном социальном страховании на случай временной нетрудоспособности и в связи с материнством")

http://www.kremlin.ru/news/9749

Тут можно скачать весь документ http://www.buh.ru/document-1738

Цель данного законопроекта - ликвидировать дефицит бюджета ФСС. На беременных, матерях и больных планируется сэкономить в 2011 году десятки миллиардов рублей.

Если раньше можно было рассчитывать на какие-то деньги, то теперь на них рассчитывать не приходится. Поднимайте, граждане, рождаемость за счет своих ресурсов, нам олимпиаду в Сочи проводить не на что. Я прям-таки в шоке. Особенно коснется тех, кто из одного декрета в другой уходит или рожает с маленьким перерывом.

Есть обсуждение тут http://community.livejournal.com/ru_perinatal/18529455
Еще здесь http://ibigdan.livejournal.com/7715612.html

Условно, вот я выхожу в декрет в этом году, я могу еще рассчитывать на декретные деньги по старому рассчету, но если бы я выходила в следующем году, то они бы рассчитывались по другой схеме. Но! На пособие по уходу за ребенком до 1,5 лет в том же объеме, что и с первым ребенком, я рассчитывать уже не могу. А деньги бы ой как пригодились. Остро захотелось сбежать из этого государства, роддома ужасные, пособий нет, давно пора понять, что детей рожаем для себя, а не для того, чтобы они были гражданами нашей страны, страна в них не заинтересована совершенно. Поражает, что на каждом углу трубят о усиленном внимании президента к демографическому вопросу. Внимание вниманием, а действия говорят об обратном. За Медведева голосовать не буду. Поддержки государства в отношении семьи не видно совсем!

----------


## kiara

Нуууу, не все так ужасно, как показалось))))
В своем Обращении к Федеральному Собранию Президент расставил акценты - регионы должны подключится в управлению демографической политикой - вообщем, это хорошо, это правильно: ввести региональные семейные капиталы, произвести выдачу земельных участков семьям, имеющим трех и более детей бесплатно, изменить льготный налоговый режим для лиц с семейными обязанностями. То есть, с одной стороны отщипнули, но с другой прибавили. 
 детей мы *всегда* рожаем себе, есть поддержка от государства, нет её, хотим рожать - будем, не хотим-не будем ни за что))) Врядли родители, отвечая на вопрос, а зачем вам дети бодро скажут  - рожаем новых граждан государства))))
Дефицит бюджетов внебюджетных фондов есть - и это не секрет и олимпиада тут не причем ни разу, это все политиканство и обывательские рассуждения...Дефицит средств вызван, прежде всего бОльшим по сравнению с прошлыми периодами, кол-вом иждивенцев на душу одного работоспособного гражданина, проще - не хватает сегодняшних бюджетных средств на содержание огромной и все увеличивающейся армии нетрудоспособных граждан.
Государство выбрало наименее безболезненный способ решения проблемы, могло и увеличить налоговое бремя, например...
Я *не поддерживаю* реформы Медведева в  принципе, мне он как Президент бесконечно не симпатичен, его попытки войти в эпоху как демократора-либерал-реформатор неловки и угловаты, грубы и бездушны. Нет в нем человечности, короче - не нра мне, как он исполняет свои обязанности, но ситуация с №227 ФЗ немного не столь мрачна, как может показаться на первый взгляд....
К тому же, это не Призедентская реформа, это Правительственная, ГД её приняла, ФС одобрило, Президент - подписал...Он инициатором этого "шедевра" не является. Так что,  надо не на Президента шишки сыпать, а на Правительство!

----------


## yakudza

Мне уже кто-то говорил, что такое дело принять собираются, так что для меня это не сюрприз. Конечно, на вопрос рожать\не рожать это не влияет и влиять не должно. Но, конечно, неприятненько! Вообще это ооооочень странная и непопулярная мера! Нашли где экономить. 
В новостях сообщалось недавно, что по всей стране, кроме Ростовской области, за последние полгода зарплаты выросли чуть ли не на 20%. Интеренсно у кого??? У моего мужа, напимер, за последний год она не повышалась ни разу (не помню точно, повышалась ли в прошлом году)! Я вообще за свой счет сижу (тоже, блин, несправедливость), а теперь ещё и отпускные будут минимальными. А цены почему-то растут.... на всё...
Про популярные меры СМИ трезвонят во все колокола (например о том что когда-нибудь тем, кого не взяли в сад сколько-нибудь будут платить), а вот про этот закон особо и не слышно нигде.
Но вместе  с тем, я никогда таким вещам не удивляюсь и в шок не вылетаю. Известно, в какой стране мы живем. Бесполезно многого требовать. Слава богу, хоть что-то платят.
... а про зарубежный опыт лучше не знать, ели валить не собирешься.

----------


## lastochka

Лесь, а про пособие  по уходу за ре до 1, 5 лет не поняла..Оно тоже как-то по-другому рассчитывается?Сколько будет-то? Дайте хоть цифры, а то у меня с математикой туго, я не могу понять, НА СКОЛЬКО МЕНЬШЕ теперь будут получать женщины...Хотя бы на примерах.

----------


## kazangi

из-за этого закона я в жк буду врать про срок, чтобы успеть уйти в декрет в этом году)))

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Лесь, а про пособие  по уходу за ре до 1, 5 лет не поняла..Оно тоже как-то по-другому рассчитывается?Сколько будет-то? Дайте хоть цифры, а то у меня с математикой туго, я не могу понять, НА СКОЛЬКО МЕНЬШЕ теперь будут получать женщины...Хотя бы на примерах.


Лен, ну вот у меня была белая высокая зарплата. До закона я бы получила максимум (23 тыщи за каждый месяц декрета и 14 тыщ за каждый месяц в отпуске), а по новому закону расчет будет идти не от зарплаты ДО моего первого декрета, а от зарплаты за последние 730 дней, когда я была в отпуске по уходу за сыном, соответсвенно это по деньгам ничего и мне положен минимум (40% от МРОТ, который 4200, т.е. меньше 2х тыщ р.) Итого разница 14 тысяч или чуть меньше 2х. И больше всего этот закон бьет по тем, кто из декрета в декрет как раз.
Как ты понимаешь, меня это расстраивает, т.к. я уже предположила на что я все это потрачу, ан нет. Загад не бывает богат.

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Не успела общественность оправиться от восторга, вызванного небывало социально ориентированным Посланием президента Федеральному собранию, как была огорошена новым Федеральным законом, принятым Государственной Думой 24 ноября 2010 года и одобренным Советом Федерации 1 декабря 2010 года. Довольно скупо отраженный в СМИ, закон изменяет условия предоставления пособий по обязательному социальному страхованию в связи с временной нетрудоспособностью, беременностью и родами, уходу за ребенком. Раньше пособие исчислялось за один год, а со вступлением закона в силу (1 января 2011 года) будет исчисляться за два. Это, казалось бы, несущественное изменение всколыхнуло тысячи граждан, особенно беременных женщин, некоторые из которых даже заявили, что теперь не смогут содержать ребенка.


http://www.miloserdie.ru/index.php?ss=20&s=36&id=13990

----------


## Noireverte

> http://www.miloserdie.ru/index.php?ss=20&s=36&id=13990


Цитата по ссылке:

_Вера Лекарева, депутат Государственной Думы, считает, что нет причин не доверять правительству. «Оптимизация расходов ФСС выходит на новый уровень и здесь не может обойтись без потерь. Кроме того, каждый случай выплаты пособий – индивидуален и о нем нужно говорить отдельно. Да, многие получат меньше, но далеко не все. Те, кто долгое время добросовестно трудился на одном месте, получат столько же, сколько получили бы до вступления в силу закона. Нам всем нужно помнить о последнем Послании президента, именно там заявлены все приоритеты, а не считать, кто сколько получит»._

Оказывается, трудиться надо добросовестнее (не болеть, не воспитывать ребенка дома, не менять работу). Ну и помнить о словах президента, а не его делах.

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Вроде бы правительство ценит буквально каждого младенца. Владимир Путин щедро раздает материнский капитал и родовые сертификаты, а Дмитрий Медведев посвящает поддержке деторождения целое президентское послание. Тридцатого ноября 2010 г. он произнес искренние и трогательные слова о том, что стране жизненно необходима эффективная государственная политика в области детства, что государство должно поощрять рождение не только вторых, но и третьих детей в семье. Президент раздал множество конкретных поручений, которые должны улучшить условия для появления новых граждан страны. И под большинством его призывов хочется подписаться.
> 
> Но спустя всего неделю после оглашения послания тот же самый президент Медведев подписал документ, который одним махом перечеркивает все его благие пожелания, высказанные в послании.


http://www.vedomosti.ru/newspaper/ar...0/12/14/251710

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Нуууу, не все так ужасно, как показалось))))
> В своем Обращении к Федеральному Собранию Президент расставил акценты - регионы должны подключится в управлению демографической политикой - вообщем, это хорошо, это правильно: ввести региональные семейные капиталы, произвести выдачу земельных участков семьям, имеющим трех и более детей бесплатно, изменить льготный налоговый режим для лиц с семейными обязанностями. То есть, с одной стороны отщипнули, но с другой прибавили. 
>  детей мы *всегда* рожаем себе, есть поддержка от государства, нет её, хотим рожать - будем, не хотим-не будем ни за что))) Врядли родители, отвечая на вопрос, а зачем вам дети бодро скажут  - рожаем новых граждан государства))))
> Дефицит бюджетов внебюджетных фондов есть - и это не секрет и олимпиада тут не причем ни разу, это все политиканство и обывательские рассуждения...Дефицит средств вызван, прежде всего бОльшим по сравнению с прошлыми периодами, кол-вом иждивенцев на душу одного работоспособного гражданина, проще - не хватает сегодняшних бюджетных средств на содержание огромной и все увеличивающейся армии нетрудоспособных граждан.
> Государство выбрало наименее безболезненный способ решения проблемы, могло и увеличить налоговое бремя, например...
> Я *не поддерживаю* реформы Медведева в  принципе, мне он как Президент бесконечно не симпатичен, его попытки войти в эпоху как демократора-либерал-реформатор неловки и угловаты, грубы и бездушны. Нет в нем человечности, короче - не нра мне, как он исполняет свои обязанности, но ситуация с №227 ФЗ немного не столь мрачна, как может показаться на первый взгляд....
> К тому же, это не Призедентская реформа, это Правительственная, ГД её приняла, ФС одобрило, Президент - подписал...Он инициатором этого "шедевра" не является. Так что,  надо не на Президента шишки сыпать, а на Правительство!


Про детей понятно, рожаем для себя =) Но поражает эта пропаганда везде, что рождаемость мы повышаем, а по факту вот держите, ни в чем себе не отказывайте. Свинство!
Да, я рассуждаю с позиции обывателя. Я замечаю только те законы, которые касаются меня лично и моей семьи. Недавний бунт по новому закону о здравоохранении и вся ересь про прививки и раздельное пребывание детей с мамами в больницах, каково? Теперь это.
Все сталкивались с волокитой чиновничьей, в аппарате сидит огромное количество гос.служащих, которые просиживают штаны и предназначены только лишь для усложнения процесса взаимодействия гражданина с системой власти. Вот где бы реформы проводить, оптимизировать и улучшать, но нет, проще отщипнуть у менее защищенных.
Ну и у меня, как у обывателя, полное отождествление правительства и президента, он выбрал правительство? Или он не читает, что подписывает? А винить, если уж винить, проще одного человека, чем абстрактное правительство. 
Я все сказал!

----------


## kiara

> Лесь, а про пособие  по уходу за ре до 1, 5 лет не поняла..Оно тоже как-то по-другому рассчитывается?Сколько будет-то? Дайте хоть цифры, а то у меня с математикой туго, я не могу понять, НА СКОЛЬКО МЕНЬШЕ теперь будут получать женщины...Хотя бы на примерах.


Ну вот так пошагово будет:
   1.   Определение среднего заработка за 24 календарных месяца перед годом, предшествующим страховому случаю. Учитываются все выплаты в пользу работника, на которые были начислены *страховые взносы*.
   2. Определение среднего дневного заработка (*общий заработок делим на 730*). Определять СДЗ, деля предельную величину в 415000 на 365, не нужно. Сравнивать эти два показателя тоже не нужно.
   3. Из СДЗ определяем размер дневного пособия.
   4. Определяем общую сумму пособия.

Если в двух годах перед годом, предшествующим страховому случаю, заработок отсутствовал, или же средний заработок получился ниже МРОТ, пособие назначается исходя из МРОТ. Надо отметить, что в этих случаях учитывается продолжительность рабочего времени. Например, при работе на полставки ставка МРОТ также уменьшается вдвое.
*Возможна замена* одного (двух) календарных годов, в которых отсутствует заработок для исчисления пособий - если причинами отсутствия заработка стали отпуск по беременности и родам или отпуск по уходу за ребенком.
Ежемесячное пособие по уходу за ребенком выплачивается только по одному месту работы (по выбору застрахованного лица). Рассчитывается оно с учетом заработка у других работодателей.

----------


## kiara

> Про детей понятно, рожаем для себя =) Но поражает эта пропаганда везде, что рождаемость мы повышаем, а по факту вот держите, ни в чем себе не отказывайте. Свинство!


Ну Правительство вовсе не абстрактное) И Президент, конечно же, читает)И еще у него есть право вето) 
Тут писали про прогрессивное налогообложение, но это просто утопия для нас)))) У нас недобор по налогам в миллиарды рублей, черные кассы и прочие радости серо-белой бухгалтерии...Куда еще прогрессивку-то повышать?! Вот если б ввести регрессивное.....ТО другое дело! 

P.S. не подумайте, что  я "за" реформу 227 Закона))))))))))))) *НЕТ* конечно, просто, видимо, у меня уже проф. привычка - все поставить на свои места и обвинять истинно виновных)

----------


## Noireverte

> не подумайте, что  я "за" реформу 227 Закона


Почему 227го? Вроде закон 343, вносит изменения в закон 255.

----------


## Домик в деревне

kiara! Спасибо большущее за разъяснения, действительно все не так плохо, особенно если есть 2 календарных года стажа до ухода в декрет. Посмотрим, как будет на практике, но пока я конкретно в своем случае рада, что успеваю взять больничный в этом году еще по старым расчетам, а в следующем тогда буду просить заменить мне расчетные года на те, когда у меня была какая-то зарплата.

Еще для пытающихся разобраться может быть полезна вот эта статья. Очень кратко и все по делу: http://www.pravowed.ru/topnews/ss_2011_zakon.html

----------


## Ramadana

Девочки! А если я нигде не работаю официально, то что мне положено от государства?)))
И если совсем ничего, то за сколько до родов мне нужно устроиться официально и сколько проработать???!!!!!!!!

----------


## kazangi

положено пособие единовременное на роды и ежемесячное на ребенка до 1,5 лет. Сейчас не знаю как, я устраивалась на 12 неделе на работу, на момент выхода в декрет получилось 4 месяца отработанных - мало, приписали "липово" еще 2, чтобы получилось полгода.  Ну и получила декретные из расчета отработанных этих 4 мес.

----------


## kiara

Дополню немного:
1.Неработающая мама *не имеет права на получение пособия по беременности и родам*, т.к. - это компенсация её нетрудоспособности, то есть змена её з\пл, а раз он не работал, то и компенсировать нечего.
2. *Единовременное пособие при рождении ребенка полагается* абсолютно всем гражданам, независимо от их дохода, социального статуса, количества детей в семье.  Эта сумма в 2010 г составляет 10988,84 рублей без учета районных коэффициентов. Тут есть замечание: по закону право на получение единовременного пособия имеют оба родителя ребенка, записанные в его свидетельстве о рождении. Однако в том случае, если один из родителей ребенка работает, а второй – нет, то* право на получение пособия имеет тот родитель, который работает по найму и является лицом, застрахованным в системе социального страхования. Следовательно, если мама не работает, а папа работает, то за получением пособия при рождении ребенка должен обратиться папа ребенка.
*
3.*Пособие по уходу за ребенком до 1,5 лет неработающим мамам назначается* с момента рождения ребенка (в отличие от работающих мам, которым оно назначается после окончания отпуска по беременности и родам). Обратите внимание – до 1 января 2007 года пособие по уходу за ребенком до 1,5 лет неработающим мамам не назначалось и не выплачивалось вообще.
Неработающим мамам пособие по уходу за ребенком до 1,5 лет *назначается в минимальном размере*. 
Н сегодняшний день это:
- пособие по уходу за первым ребенком (без учета районного коэффициента) - 2060,41 рублей;
- пособие по уходу за вторым ребенком и последующими детьми (без учета районного коэффициента) - 4120,82 рублей.

Еще дополнение важное: С 1 января 2010 года для получения права на ежемесячное пособие по уходу за ребенком до 1,5 лет получатель пособия в собесе - *неработающая мама - должен быть прописан совместно с ребенком*, как и для получения областных пособий.

Так что, Ян - совсем это "ничего" и "чего"- не знаю, но с *** овцы хоть шерсти клок))))

----------


## yakudza

Олесь, к твоему посту. Даже если заработка не было, 40% от МРОТ, но не меньше 4120 (как пишет kiara) на второго ребенка. Это по-любому. Правда, до 14 далеко...
А по поводу передвинуть срок - можно, но не больше чем на год назад.

kiara, спасибо, за подробные разъяснения!

Эх, жалко, я в декрет в этом году никак не попадаю, только в следующем.
Удар по бюджету конечно колоссальный все-таки (в частности у меня).
Сейчас вроде по этому вопросу затевают какие-то переговоры, пытаются придать общественный резонанс (хотя СМИ, видимо, принципиально это не освещает). Я всё-таки надеюсь, что его отменят (мечты-мечты).

Блин, ну не бывает же так! Я понимаю не повышать какую-то соц. выплату, но понижать???? Это нонсенс! (попробуйте пенсии сократить? не приходит это в голову правительству? или стоит ожидать и такого поворота?)

И еще, мне кажется, Медведев понимает, что на президентских выборах ему ничего не светит. Поэтому ведет себя так противоречиво, а иногда глупо. Вообще, конечно ответственность за это лучше бы вешать на него, а то Путину-то точно надо к выборам рейтинг поднимать.

----------


## kazangi

> Блин, ну не бывает же так! Я понимаю не повышать какую-то соц. выплату, но понижать???? Это нонсенс! (попробуйте пенсии сократить? не приходит это в голову правительству? или стоит ожидать и такого поворота?)
> 
> .


пенсии не уменьшат, есть путь проще - увеличат пенсионный возраст лет этак до 70, много людей просто не доживет до выхода на пенсию, и пенсионеров будет меньше - экономия какая стране!

----------


## Ramadana

> Еще дополнение важное: С 1 января 2010 года для получения права на ежемесячное пособие по уходу за ребенком до 1,5 лет получатель пособия в собесе - *неработающая мама - должен быть прописан совместно с ребенком*, как и для получения областных пособий.
> 
> Так что, Ян - совсем это "ничего" и "чего"- не знаю, но с *** овцы хоть шерсти клок))))


Спасибки за объяснение, про совместную прописку не знала! 
А то, чт ос овцы хоть шерсти))))) это да! 
буду думать, как где что)))

----------


## yakudza

Сегодня Путин часа 4 отвечал на вопросы граждан в прямом эфире. Мне все его ответы очень понравились. Молодец мужик, всегда знает, что и как говорить. Я посмотрела много, но не всё. Пропустила начало и в середине укладывала Вику спать. И вот интересно, этот вопрос ему выводили или нет? Жаль если я что-то пропустила. Еще больше жаль, если они эту тему всё же обошли.
Никто не в курсе?

----------


## MARY

Есть ли желающие сняться в сюжете на эту тему?

----------


## Веснушка

у меня знакомая сказала, что такого вопроса не было((( а еще одна знакомая сказала, что задавала его лично....так вот...и я думаю такой вопрос был и не один, уж очень животрепещущий и не совпадающий с демографическими намерениями правительства....значит хотят втихую все провернуть.....

----------


## MARY

Повторяю вопрос: есть ли смелые, согласные сняться в сюжете на эту тему?

----------


## kazangi

а что делать надо будет?

----------


## MARY

нужен видеоряд - дома плюс на работе, короткое интервью на тему ощущений от подставы. плюс приглашу бухгалтера - еще не знаю пока, кого -дабы рассчитал компетентно, на что можно было рассчитывать раньше и сейчас. примерно так.
одна героиня у меня уже есть, снимаю прямо завтра,но одной мало, чтобы показать, что это не частный случай, а система.
по комментариям мне показалось, что Kiara - в теме и вполне может выступить в роли того самого компетентного бухгалтера.
так что нужны два человека - ныне беременная, которая уходит в декретный отпуск в 2011 году - и компетентный независимый бухгалтер.

----------


## Домик в деревне

http://blog.kremlin.ru/post/127/transcript

Вот оно чо, Михалыч =)

*27 декабря 2010
Я принял решение вернуться к вопросу о методике начисления пособий по беременности и родам*

Из беседы с руководителями российских телеканалов – Первого, «России» и НТВ: Константином Эрнстом, Олегом Добродеевым и Владимиром Кулистиковым 24 декабря 2010 года

Д.МЕДВЕДЕВ: Вы знаете, вообще то, что мы взялись за тему детства, материнства, демографии, всё-таки привлекло внимание общества к этим делам. Я смотрю, какое количество людей пишет об этом, обращаются ко мне и так, и сяк, и через интернет. И, вы знаете, всегда можно уловить какие-то тенденции, какие-то тренды. Может быть, даже что-то поправить.

Не так давно был подписан закон, касающийся ряда женских пособий по беременности и родам, по уходу за ребёнком. В принципе, когда Правительство его готовило, они считали, что он отразится на относительно небольшом количестве женщин: кто-то выиграет, кто-то, может быть, что-то потеряет. Но я получил большое количество обращений, люди задают вопрос: как это так, Вы всё-таки занялись демографией, занялись охраной детства, а это пособие для кого-то может стать меньше, – разве это будет способствовать созданию нормальной семьи и рождению детей?

Поэтому хотел бы сказать прямо сейчас, что я принял решение вернуться к обсуждению этой темы и подготовить такие изменения, которые позволят самой женщине определить период, из которого будет рассчитываться это пособие. Как она хочет, пусть так и будет. И тогда эти вопросы, которые возникли, будут сняты. Я почему об этом специально говорю во всеуслышание? Потому что власть должна слышать то, что ей говорят граждане. Но если сделано что-то, что создаёт проблемы, не грех и поправить. Это нормально.

----------


## kazangi

ого! неужели...

----------


## yakudza

А может так и было задумано? Пустили утку, а сейчас говорит, видите, какой я заботливый, "о народе всё думаю"!

----------


## kiara

Вот видите))))))
Всегда стоит немного выждать, прежде чем падать в панику....Тем более - самый большой ляпус этого закона - в применении его по принципу обратной силы, что прямо запрещена для любого Закона у нас....
Мне видится ситуация такой: кабинет Прав-ва скорехонько искал решение проблемы дефицита бюджета внебюджетного фонда, ибо - нужно было принимать бюджет, а с дефицитом - эдак можно и с кресла слететь...Решили по-быстро подсунуть че-нить путное Президенту на отчет, при этом подготовив справку, что данные изменения коснуться каких нибудь 3-7%... Президент подмахнул, сильно не вникая, ибо сами видели - под конец года у нас тут апокалипсисы были один за другим...Называется "понадеялся"...
А тут, оказывается такой переполох...
Ну что ж, теперь будет исправлять...Поглядим, как получится доработать Закон.
Может я слишком верю в наше государство, но оно какое угодно, но только не глупое)))) Поэтому откровенно идти в дурь, наплевав на Конституционные нормы, да еще и с молчлаливого согласия Президента - нееееее, это вам не Грузия и не Беларусь)
Кстати, тонкую политическую игру я тоже не исключаю)))) Это вообще очень "по- Путински"....

----------


## kazangi

пока они все "еще раз обдумают", часть населения уже попадет под новый расчет, интересно, потом компенсируют или нет? если (если!) все вернется обратно.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Я просто немного порадовалась, что вся эта буча в инете не прошла совсем незамеченной. Что есть реакция. Это как-то обнадеживает.

----------


## yakudza

kiara, мне бы вашу веру в наше правительство и государство...

----------


## kazangi

сегодня в Российской газете вычитала, что т.к. много недовольных из числа молодых мам оказалось, то в ближайшее время будет принята поправка к этому закону, только для рассчета декретных выплат. Суть - чтобы женщины могли сами выбрать, какая система им выгоднее, старая или новая. Это будет в течение всего этого года. Я в декрет ухожу на след. неделе. Вот вопрос! Закон уже в силу вступил, а поправку еще не приняли - что ждет меня? Расчет по новой системе и все? Или после принятия поправки мне могут компенсировать недовыплаченное? Че-то я совсем не знаю чего ждать...

----------


## yakudza

уверена, что в этом случае закон будет иметь обратную силу. т.е поправки распространятся и на вас.

----------


## yakudza

"Беременные россиянки проведут во вторник всероссийский пикет в защиту прав беременных женщин, которых с 2012 года ожидает новый порядок расчета декретных пособий, сообщила РИА Новости организатор пикета Анастасия Ермакова.

В 2010 году Госдума приняла поправки в действующее законодательство, согласно которым пособие по беременности и родам должно было рассчитываться с 1 января 2011 года исходя не из одного года стажа, а из двух лет перед выходом в декрет. По мнению женщин, это может серьезно сократить размер пособия по беременности. В ответ на эти поправки около десяти беременных женщин и их мужей провели пикет напротив здания Минздравсоцразвития России, настаивая на возвращении к прежним нормам закона.

После пикета президент России Дмитрий Медведев в ходе телеинтервью предложил пересмотреть поправки в механизм начисления пособий по беременности и родам в пользу женщин. После этого правительство РФ подготовило поправки в закон о социальном страховании, которые устанавливают годичный переходный период в отношении расчета пособий по беременности и родам. В 2011 году беременная женщина имеет право выбрать, за какой период времени ей рассчитывать пособие - год или два. По предварительным подсчетам Минздравсоцразвития РФ, стоимость поправок обойдется федеральному бюджету в 15-16 миллиардов рублей.

«Проведение пикетов уже стало нашей традицией. На этот раз будет всероссийская акция в 12 городах», - сказала Ермакова. По ее словам, на акцию в Москве, которую планируется провести напротив здания Минздравсоцразвития России на Рахмановском переулке, придут около 40 человек. Заявка на проведение пикета уже подана в городскую районную администрацию, отметила Ермакова. Подобные мероприятия планируется провести, в том числе, в Перми, Ижевске, Владимире, Брянске.

«В конце прошлого года прозвучали лишь громкие слова, ничего не поменялось. Единственное - чиновники дали отсрочку на год. По сути, поменяли шило на мыло», - отметила Ермакова. Она подчеркнула, что беременные женщины в 2012 году столкнутся со значительным сокращением пособия по беременности и родам.

По ее словам, 18 января беременные женщины выйдут на улицу с конкретными требованиями. «А именно, убрать знаменатель 730 дней - оставить только фактически отработанные дни. И не учитывать больничные дни при расчете декретных», - сказала организатор пикета.

 Законопроектом предлагается дать женщинам, ушедшим в отпуск в 2011 году, право подать заявление с просьбой рассчитывать размер ежемесячных пособий в соответствии со старым порядком. Новый порядок будет применяться в том случае, если благодаря этому выплаты увеличатся. Данная норма является временной и будет действовать до 31 декабря 2011 года включительно."

----------


## kiara

Никто случаем не смотрел в "Планете семья" сюжет на эту тему (на тему нового порядка расчета)? Говорят, неплохой отклик пошел...

----------


## kiara

ГОРКИ, 28 января. /ПРАЙМ-ТАСС/. Введение нового порядка выплаты пособий по уходу за ребенком будет отложено на два года, после чего порядок будет уточнен, проинформировал сегодня президента РФ Дмитрия Медведева вице-премьер - глава Минфина РФ Алексей Кудрин.
На совещании по экономическим вопросам глава государства попросил вице-премьера - министра финансов уточнить, как обстоят дела в этой сфере, поскольку эта тема вызвала много вопросов и обращений в адрес Д.Медведева.
"Мы предлагаем на два года сохранить прежний порядок начисления", - объяснил А.Кудрин. По его словам, передает ИТАР-ТАСС, сохранение его и в дальнейшем может привести к снижению объема выплат. Затем снова будут внесены изменения, которые будут более четко определять базу этих выплат. "Таким образом, на два года сохранится прежний порядок, а через два года он будет несколько уточнен, но не принципиально", - пояснил министр. 

Ну что, можно выдохнуть?)))

----------


## kiara

Поправку к законопроекту о временной схеме выплат пособий по беременности и родам, которая продлевает срок ее действия до 31 декабря 2012 года, *поддержал* комитет Госдумы по труду и социальной политике, передает корреспондент ИА REGNUM 28 января. Женщинам предоставляется временное право самим выбрать период работы, который будет учитываться при начислении пособий. Отметим, что изначально законопроектом, принятым в первом чтении, предполагалось, что эта норма будет действовать один год, однако, как пояснил глава комитета Андрей Исаев: "Переходный период, во время которого женщина вправе выбрать новый или старый порядок расчета, будет увеличен до 2 лет".

Комитет *утвердил* и вторую поправку, касающуюся методики расчета выплат. Из расчетной базы исключаются такие периоды, как временная нетрудоспособность, отпуск по беременности и родам, по уходу за ребенком, дополнительные выходные для ухода за ребенком-инвалидом, а также период освобождения работника от работы с полным или частичных сохранение зарплаты, если страховые взносы с нее не отчислялись. Это даст "возможность повысить сам по себе размер пособия при новом порядке расчёта", утверждает Исаев.

Предполагается, что Госдума обсудит законопроект во втором чтении 9 февраля.

P.S.не, я не зря верю в нашу страну)))) Они хоть и творят, не знают что, но исправляться умеют)

----------


## kazangi

самая приятная новость на сегодня!!! Оксан, спасибо!!!

----------


## MARY

Для меня самое важное в этой истории: не надо молча проглатывать все, что нас не устраивает. О своих правах нужно говорить. Спокойно, аргументированно и достаточно громко.  Не надо бояться. И тогда услышат.

----------


## kazangi

только что в новостях по Первому каналу сказали, что поправки приняты! Ура!

----------


## yakudza

Девчат, что в итоге? Получили декретные такие же как во время первой бер-ти? И пособие такое же?

----------


## kazangi

я получила в прежнем размере. Вообще надо писать заявление - по какой системе хочешь получить, но я не писала ничего.

----------


## Jazz

Просто попалось, по схожей тематике:
Как помогают молодым родителям за границей и в РФ

----------


## Ramadana

Девчонки, где в  Калуге можно получить консультацию по расчетам пособий по беременности? Где этот самый пункт? Название и адрес необходим.

----------


## yakudza

Пособие (компенсция) на питание беременным женщинам  (600 р.) назначается в отделе соцзащиты по месту жительства (или регистрации, н знаю точно). Ленинский ОСЗН находится на ул. Баумана, рядом с РОСНО (каб. 6 или 7), Московский ОСЗН - на Моск. площади. Нужна справка из ЖК о бер-ти, копия паспорта и номер лиц. счета в сбере.
Пособие по беременности и родам назначается и выплачивается на работе. Безработным - в службе занятости.

----------


## yakudza

Подскажите, пожауйса, как в итоге начисляют посбие по уходу за ребенком до полутора лет в этом году?
Я в 2008 г. по старым нормам получала около 8т.р. - сумма, заработанная мной за последние 12 мес. делилась на кол-во рабочих дней в году (средний дневной заработок) - СДЗ. Сейчас же у меня выходит только 5,5 - СДЗ рассчитан из суммы, заработанной мной за последние 24 (а не 12) мес.  (по заявлению в расчет пошли не 2010-2011, а те же 2007-2008 годы), деленной на 730 дней, (т.е. календарных, а не рабочих). 
Это правильно?? Или мне надо добиться, чтобы в расчет пошли только 12 мес.? А 730 дней всё равно не изменить?

----------


## kazangi

странно, я на второго пособие по уходу больше получаю, чем на первого...

----------


## Polixenia

Катя, для того, чтобы пособие рассчитывалось, как раньше, надо было написать заявление об этом в бухгалтерию. Если заявления нет, то расчет автоматически идет по-новому, то есть не за год, а за два года. Примерно так. Странно, что тебе из бухгалтерии не позвонили и не попросили написать заявление. Почти всем моим знакомым и подружкам звонили...

----------


## yakudza

Мне позвонли и сказали, я написала заявление о замене периода...
блин, неужели надули... ... ...

----------


## kazangi

или потеряли заявление... Лучше наверное на месте разбираться, они вообще должны компенсировать разницу, я узнавала, можно это заявление писать в любое время отпуска и они обязаны пересчитать в твою пользу.

----------


## yakudza

Рассказываю, как было. Сначала я написала заявление, чтобы рассчитали по старой норме, естественно! Рассчитали, позвонили и сказали, что по старой выходит меньше, чем по новой. Написала заявление, чтоб считали по новой, но с заменой периода.

Сейчас звонила в бухгалтерию - говорят, что по старой норме в рассчет идут 12 мес., предшествующих страховому случаю - т.е. 2011 год, в котором я не работала, поэтому пособие начисляется исходя из существующего оклада на моей должности. А он всего 9 т.р. В первый раз я получала больше - т.к. работала, был оклад и премия.
Ну а заменять период по старому закону нельзя.
Похоже, все действительно так ((

Ирин, может у тебя больше, т.к. зарплата в организации увеличилась (и вся считается окладом)?

----------


## kazangi

не думаю... но у меня все рассчитано по старой системе...

----------


## kiara

Хорошая новость:
Вице-премьер по социальной политике Ольга Голодец предложила включать все декретные отпуска в пенсионный стаж, независимо от количества детей, пишет «Российская газета». Депутаты с начинанием вице-премьера согласны.
«Конечно, мы поддержим такой законопроект. Однозначно. Это абсолютно правильный и справедливый подход», – заявила первый зампред думского комитета по вопросам семьи, женщин и детей Ольга Баталина.
Сейчас согласно закону только три года ухода за детьми включается маме в трудовой стаж. То есть если мама провела три года дома с первым малышом и родила второго, уход за ним в стаж уже не войдет. Вице-премьер Голодец уже поручила социальному блоку правительства разработать поправку, которая позволила бы учитывать время декретного отпуска в качестве пенсионного стажа, в независимости от количества таких отпусков. «Компенсироваться должно столько времени, сколько мама находится в отпуске по уходу за ребенком, независимо от того, первый это ребенок или седьмой», – сказала Голодец.

----------

